# Rapido 9097DF



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

HI guys,

WE have just come back from our first rapido trip to france. Van was brilliant and drove superbly. However, as we trundled along with the 3litre engine at 2000revs and the cruise control in command we are getting wind being forced under the leading edge of the main rooflight. I am looking for a deflector to sikaflex in front of the rooflight. I can't find one long enough from Fiamma (800mm) to do the job. Does anyone have the same problem/solution or source for the deflector.

Keep em waxed........ NED


----------



## paperclip (Nov 24, 2008)

*mite b helpful*

i got one recently replaced on my car which has a very wide sunroof, got it in the end from halfords, but there is a local sunroof centre near me they had some but quite pricey, you may have one local to you that could do the job


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Wind Deflector*

Hi Ned / Have you thought of self-ahesive Drip Rail? Available from Parma Industries. Perhaps used with the curved edge to the front? It has a very powerful adhesive. I have some small spare bits I could I could send you, might just work?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Ned,
what about the boat chandlers at hamble or the one at lower swanick maybe they have something from th boat side that would fit of make you a extension to go inbetween the fiamma ones.

On our old bessacarr we had one for the big roof heiki maybe its in the great swift parts bin. or give Autovan services a call at wimbourne if it excists they can get it and are really helpfull.

tramp


----------

